# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Caribic Vacations

## Bluebomber

I'm considering using Caribic Vacations to provide me with bus transportation from Montego Bay to Grand Palladium Jamaica for $18 one way per person. The company has a customer booth at the airport. I don't see much posted regarding Caribic. If you have used Caribic, please comment on the service you received.

----------

